# Paradigm Sub Blowing Fuses



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Paradigm PW-2200 sub that all of a sudden didn't power on one day. After searching the web I looked at the fuse in the back and sure enough it was blown. I put another fuse in and it worked fine while there was a steady stream of music or movie going to it. (The sub has a "Auto On" switch. After there is no signal to it for a few minutes it turns off). The problem is, whenever I start another movie or song after it has been off for a while, it won't turn back on, it will blow the fuse again. Does anybody know why this is happening? I really don't want to flip the switch in the back to "Always On" and waste electricity when I'm not using it.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

2akitas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Paradigm PW-2200 sub that all of a sudden didn't power on one day. After searching the web I looked at the fuse in the back and sure enough it was blown. I put another fuse in and it worked fine while there was a steady stream of music or movie going to it. (The sub has a "Auto On" switch. After there is no signal to it for a few minutes it turns off). The problem is, whenever I start another movie or song after it has been off for a while, it won't turn back on, it will blow the fuse again. Does anybody know why this is happening? I really don't want to flip the switch in the back to "Always On" and waste electricity when I'm not using it.


The inrush current from a cold power-on is doing it. For some reason it is now higher than originally. Leaky big electrolytic filter capacitor in power supply or in the amplifier? Something else in the amp (like a bad final output transistor) that now draws a lot more current that when added to the normal cold power-on inrush current, pops the fuse. This big inrush current is normal for a cold power on as it always takes a big surge of current to charge up the filter caps to the nominal internal DC power voltages. When in standby this charge on the caps is maintained with little current.

Sorry, your best bet might be to just replace the sub's electronics -- unless you can have a knowledge/capable electronics tech troubleshoot it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. Now my next question would be....Would you take it to a service center or flip the switch in the back to "Always On" and leave it like that?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

If it were me -- I'd just leave it on -- and wait for it to really break, which it might after several months if a component is degrading.


----------

